# Weathering a Bachmann Two Truck Shay



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Alright gentlemen, 
I have a shay that i pull a dull coat of black on but im bored with that. I ordered up a kit of the "rust all" colors and am curious to what i should do with the engine. I know there is a lot of talent on this board and was wondering if ya'll could show off what you got for some ideas. Much thanks in advance! 

I also have a bunch of little tools etc to use to detail it. Any ideas would be great 

Matt


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I use a Badger 150 air brush. Colors are Floquil and include rust, roof brown, weathered black and grimey black.


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

I tend not to use very much rust. If you look at pictures of real locomotives, they are never really rusty unless they are on a deadline or have been sitting for an extended period of time. 3751 doesn't have much rust on her.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

This my Shay that I used the Rust All on. I may have overdid it a bit but looks like its been it the woods alot. I pretty much followed the instructions that came with the four parts. You always brush it off and start over again. I did not have just a pic of the Shay. Hopes this helps you decide what to do.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some more pictures of my weathered Shay here, but make sure and check out 4LargeScale.com  look at Bob Baxter's Shay on his pages, Ricard Schmitt's Shay on his pages, and last but not least Mac's Shay on his web pages, he travels the world giving seminars on weather and has some weathering how-to's


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's not a Shay, but here's a shot of my Heisler. 










More photos and a description can be found here. 

The techniques are outlined in my Garden Railway Basics column in the June '08 issue of _Garden Railways._ 

Later, 

K


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

a bit of rust, washes of gunmetal and grime, a bit of accent dry brushing - 








-Brian


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the great pictures. Getting some good ideas now. I want to make the engine look "worn out" but still used on a normal basis. As far as i see it, its going to take some work. 

Thanks again 

Matt


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt -


Here's a shot of a B'mann three-truck Shay I painted and weathered for my friend Roger Cutter:












As you can see, it's dusty, but not rusty.
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

I am very familiar with working Shays, as I rob the trains regularly at Roaring Camp and Big Trees Railroad in Felton, California. I have decorated my 2-truck and 3-truck Shay to copy (as close as possible) the No. 1 and No. 7 at Roaring Camp. I didn't rust 'em up much, as the prototypes are not too rusty. The engine crews keep them in good shape. Nut-Bolt-Washers on the Pilot and the Tender ends have tendency to get rusty as do the bolts on the Firebox, so do the couplers on the outside non-mating surfaces. What is very apparent on a running Shay is dripping water and oil. All steam blow-offs and vents drip water. Every moving part is shiny with oil. the whole impression is swerling steam, dripping water, and puddles of oil. A little Gloss paint runnig down from the high spots looks good and and overall wash of dust is nice. Mine looks like Jack Thomson's picture above. Not as nicely done, but you get the idea.


----------

